# Best wraithlord loadouts?



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi.
Im gonna be starting an eldar army soonish and im intending on running 2 wraithlords, if not 3 atleast. So i'd like to know how best to load these fellas out?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I personally use a wraith sword and scatter laser for CC Wraithlord, and for long range bright lance and/or Scatter laser.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Bright lance and missile launcher
or
Bright lance and Wraithsword
or
Scatter Laser and Wraithsword


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Orochi is right on the money. Also, always take the 2 Flamers!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I actually prefer scatter laser and missle launcher for anti troops and light tank popping


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Orochi said:


> Bright lance and missile launcher
> or
> Bright lance and Wraithsword


I think Wraithlords suck in 99% of cases, but these two are generally the best loadouts. I can't agree on the scatter laser one since it's very easy for an Eldar to pack a massive number of Strength 6 weapons between the multiple cheap scatter laser and shuriken cannon platforms available to the army.

The bright lance and missile launcher are fantastic at dealing with armored targets and Monstrous Creatures and since both weapons have a very low rate of fire the Wraithlord's good Ballistic Skill will make better use of them than most other units. Also, as a Monstrous Creature itself, the ability to move and fire both heavy weapons at once is really quite nice.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The most common build i tend to see would be Lance+Sword.

After the release of the new DE codex, i think Wraithlords have dropped in competitiveness even more.
Poisoned weapons are the Wraithlords biggest fear.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I like Brightlance, twin Flamers and a Sword. You have to take the Sword really because it has so few attacks.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I use mine (when I ever use them, which is rarely) I use them as BS4 gun platforms, so BL and EML for me. Never bother with the Sword, because anything that assaults it is either hard enough to kill it, or is going to tie it up for 5 turns anyway.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The sword is the cheapo Lord option. The re-rolls to hit are a must if you're gonna be anywhere near the enemy. If the BL/EML are taken, then you don't want to be near the enemy.

Personally, 3 Lords with Swords and BLs with an Avatar is a fucker to stop in small games. Especially as it's feasible at 1k.

Bit of Nostalgia, but when Codex Craftworld Eldar was about this is what I used to run @ 1k.

Avatar
Farseer
2x5 Dark reapers w/ Exarch w/EML and fast shot
3x Wraith Lords with BLS


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the input guys. So BL is the most used choice i guess, so maybe have two with BL and sword, then one with double BL maybe?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Never double up the heavy guns on the Wraithlords. It won't give you 2 shots, the one will just be twin linked. But then you are paying a ton of points for a twinlinked BS 4 gun. That means that 66% of the time that extra 40 points would be wasted. BL and EML nets 2 Str 8 shots though. Best ranged heavy anti-tank option they have.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

each time I've seen a wraithlord on the board it either gets shot down or something bigger and better will take it on in CC killing it in one go before it attacks or forcing it's to only have 1 attack so, the sword becomes useless


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If your enemy is dictating the combats, then you`re not playing eldar right.  

Wraithsword is fine, but only if you intend to use it as an assault monster. 

Otherwise two guns is the way to go. Personally, I go with Shuriken Cannon and Scatter laser on one, and sword and shuriken cannon on the other.

The first is a troop killer, I use it for firefights with enemy infantry. The second I direct towards cc, generally aiming for stuff like devastators and heavy weapon squads. 

The thing to remember is that they will be targeted. You can use this to your advantage by using them to distract from a more valuable unit, or if you want to protect them, you will need to identify and neautralise the threats as soon as possible. Said heavy gun toting units are a priority in this regard.

And never forget that an eldar army is one of specialists. The config of your wraithlord must compliment your style and the rest of your army. Running a cc lord while the rest of your army shoots will only result in him being left out on his own, vulnerable to the dreaded wraithsight...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Wraithblade, Bright Lance, and Flamers.
Good for all occasions.
Well, unless the enemy has snipers....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I also prefer the EML/BL load out. Although I use my wraithlord as a distraction by playing the good old eldar trick of presenting as many different threats at the same time. 

Although for heavy support in my more current army I use dark reapers and a falcon. Each provides better firepower and can be more durable.

Hopefully next eldar codex makes them awesome again!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> each time I've seen a wraithlord on the board it either gets shot down or something bigger and better will take it on in CC killing it in one go before it attacks or forcing it's to only have 1 attack so, the sword becomes useless


How does someone force a Wraithlord to have only one attack?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Daemonettes for instance...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Vrykolas2k said:


> How does someone force a Wraithlord to have only one attack?


There are several units out there that can reduce an opponents attacks. 

Your very own Dire Avenger Exarch for instance.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> ...Hopefully next eldar codex makes them awesome again!


Uuhm you should probably expect them to go the way of the Carnifex. Aka cost around double its current points (before upgrades).

Wraithlords are retardedly cheap for their stayingpower.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Wraithlords are retardedly cheap for their stayingpower.


Well, yes and no. While they are relatively inexpensive for being T8 there are just too many things out there to easily take these guys down fast.

Nids have rending and poison.
Chaos has awesome poison and rending.
CSM has poison, Heavy Weapons, and PF
DE have tons of poison and Dark Lances
IG can spam heavy weapons of doom.
Eldar have melta and some rending to hold them off. Lances and EML if need be.
SM have PF and heavy weapons. Vindicators don't care about T8.

This is the Eldar Dreadnaught we are talking about here. Dreadnaughts don't have to worry about half of the things listed up there. The Space Wolf Dread could be equipped similarly to the 155 pt EML/BL set up with a Lascannon/Missile Launcher set up that will only run 145. Sure a Dread has its own weaknesses but it comes with its own bonuses as well. Points seem pretty close to being on to me.

I would like to see a pricier, beefier, Bonesinger supported Wraithlord. But hey, that's just me wishing for a Venerable Wraithlord, haha.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> Well, yes and no. While they are relatively inexpensive for being T8 there are just too many things out there to easily take these guys down fast.
> 
> Nids have rending and poison.
> Chaos has awesome poison and rending.
> ...


Comparing a MC with a Vehicle is always wrong. They are different things with different pros and cons. Regardless on how you view things a MC will always be more reliably durable then a Vehicle, simply because it cant die on 1 hit. 

None of those facts above prevented the Carnifex from going from 5 pts _below_ WL base cost to 5 pts _more_ then an BL+EML WL _in base cost_, and with inferior stats and options to boot. The weapons will most likely become cheaper on the WL in its next incarnation, but the price tag will rise heavily, make no doubts.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It is not altogether wrong to compare MC's to vehicles. After all that is almost the entire premise of Tyranids. They don't have drop pods: they have MC's, they don't have transports: they have MC's that can spawn troops, They don't have battle tanks: they have Carnifexes.

It's true that the Carnifex took a severe hit in terms of points with the new codex. Likely due to the apparant over reliance on the unit by the majority of Nid players. Nidzilla was the only build you every really heard about with any enthusiasm, up until the new codex. Eldar can expect a similar nerf in things like Fire Dragons and Jetseers. In the Craftworld Eldar codex Jetseers were not even possible backed by the fluff line that they were too old to be such. That could easily come again. Fire Dragon costs will likely rise and/or the gun will be nerfed to something like the Heat Lance that wont cause instant death or hurt MC's as well.

While it is true that vehicles can be killed in one hit they don't face the ease of wounding that MC's do. While a missile launcher has the same odds of glancing/penetrating a Dread that it does of Wounding a Wraithlord, odds are that the Dread will not die from the hit and will be able to advance on for more relatively unscathed. Wraithlords will take a wound without a save. Dreads can survive in CC with a Power Fist solely on the fact that each damaging hit may not seal its fate. For an MC like a Wraithlord each wound counts. A Carnifex is the same way, but has more attacks and wounds with which to deal with that pressure (add in potential regeneration).

Dreadnaughts don't have to worry about Instant Death causing weapons, most Sniper weapons, S 5 in the front and side arc, or poison. MC's live in dread fear of these things in this age of 5th ed. I don't defend the price increase of the Carnifex, I just loathe the idea that Monsters in 40k will go the way Monsters have gone in the 8th ed of Fantasy.

Add in to there that I have been comparing something from the Eldar Heavy Support lists in comparison to something may be taken as an Elite (typically) and we have further issues. Whereas the Space Marine variant will still be able to take his main battle tanks in addition to his Dreadnaught, the Eldar player is taking his Dreadnaught instead of his main battle tanks.

However, armies cannot be equalized like that or else the game would lose its flavor. I just mean that the cost of a Wraithlord in its current form are not too outrageously cheap (and the cost for the Talos haven't changed too drastically I've heard, T7 and all). And MC's (in both games) are taking a major hit these days.


----------

